# Impossible de renommer Macintosh HD



## aurelien0705 (21 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème (ou question) (auquel j'ai cherché une réponse mais que, malgré certaines réponses que j'ai pu trouver, je n'ai pas résoudre) concernant le "renommage" du disque dur de mon mac à savoir Macintosh HD.

J'ai beau essayé (en faisant cmd+i et en renommant ou en tapant entrer dessus et en le renommant) mais rien y fait.

J'obtiens : "Impossible d'achever l'opération. Une erreur est survenue (code -8076)."

Des idées pour m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Barijaona (12 Novembre 2020)

Est-ce que le partage de fichiers est activé ? Il faut sans doute le désactiver provisoirement.


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Novembre 2020)

Si ça peut t'aider : https://communities.apple.com/fr/thread/220029101


----------

